
SQRL (Secure Quick Reliable Login) - gitgud
https://www.grc.com/sqrl/sqrl.htm
======
vectorEQ
ice idea, but if you need to mitigate some issue by making the code also a
clickable link, why would anyone ever scan it? Since opening some scanning
utility will take more effort than simply tapping or clicking the link?

~~~
jkartchner
I think the idea is to use the clickable browser option on a trusted machine,
e.g., at home. If you're using some other system you can log in by scanning
the QR code with your phone without having to use a keyboard, avoiding
keyboard logging, cookie fishing, etc.

------
midnitewarrior
This was posted a few years ago, it got torn up then by the HN community.

~~~
auslander
A year ago, and jury was undecided

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14459537](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14459537)

